# Are there internationals schools in Sokhna



## Marilyn99 (Oct 21, 2015)

We are a family of four and thinking for relocating to Sokhna. I have been scouring the Web for information on schools there but the search has not yielded much. We are looking for an English or French medium school for our kids, 5 and 7 years old. Any information would be a great help. Thanks


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Not that I know!


----------

